
Intelligence Report on Russian Hacking - jbegley
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/01/06/us/politics/document-russia-hacking-report-intelligence-agencies.html
======
emrekzd
There is no evidence of hacking here.

U.S. Intelligence community is losing serious credibility _probably_ due to
Obama administration's pressure. Claiming RT (A Russian News Source)
manipulated the elections through their coverage is one of the worst arguments
to pick. Especially after majority of the mainstream media has openly and
aggressively supported one candidate during the whole pre election period.
This is almost the equivalent of saying "don't mess into our own way of
manipulating". Ridiculous.

These reports are not helping anyone but perhaps Trump.

~~~
liberte82
The RT evidence is probably the only evidence they are able to declassify.

------
eli_gottlieb
Lacking an actual war, and admitting that the intrusions were easy to pull off
for a trained script kiddy, what can we do to punish the Russian regime for
this? Ideally, we could hit only the oligarchs' interests, since dividing them
from their general population will be the most strategically effective move
when their economy is already taking a hit from low oil/gas prices.

~~~
nickbauman
Could just tell it like it is. I have yet to see this fully assembled in one
place but it connects the dots pretty well.

Trump owes Blackstone/ Bayrock group $560 million dollars (one of his largest
debtors and the primary reason he won't reveal his tax returns)

Blackstone is owned wholly by Russian billionaires, who owe their position to
Putin and have made billions from their work with the Russian government.

Other companies that have borrowed from Blackstone have claimed that owing
money to them is like owing to the Russian mob and while you owe them, they
own you for many favors.

The Russian economy is badly faltering under the weight of its over-dependence
on raw materials which as you know have plummeted in the last 2 years leaving
the Russian economy scrambling to pay its debts.

Russia has an impetus to influence our election to ensure the per barrel oil
prices are above $65 ( they are currently hovering around $50)

Russia can't affordably get at 80% of its oil reserves and reduce its per
barrel cost to compete with America at $45 or Saudi Arabia at $39. With
Iranian sanctions being lifted Russia will find another inexpensive competitor
increasing production and pushing Russia further down the list of suppliers.

As for Iranian sanctions, the 6 countries lifting them allowing Iran to
collect on the billions it is owed for pumping oil but not being paid for it.
These billions Iran can only get if the Iranian nuclear deal is signed. Trump
spoke of ending the deals which would cause oil sales sanctions to be
reimposed, which would make Russian oil more competitive.

Rex Tillerson (Trump's pick for Secretary of State) is the head of ExxonMobil,
which is in possession of patented technology that could help Putin extract
45% more oil at a significant cost savings to Russia, helping Putin put money
in the Russian coffers to help reconstitute its military and finally afford to
mass produce the new and improved systems that it had invented before the
Russian economy had slowed so much.

Putin cannot get access to these new cost saving technologies OR outside oil
field development money, due to US sanctions on Russia, because of its
involvement in Ukrainian civil war.

Look for Trump to end sanctions on Russia and to back out of the Iranian
nuclear deal, to help Russia rebuild its economy, strengthen Putin and make
Tillerson and Trump even richer, thus allowing Trump to satisfy his creditors
at Blackstone.

Sources: Time Magazine, NY Times, The Atlantic, The Guardian UK.

~~~
Bartweiss
"Blackstone is owned wholly by Russian biollionaires". Source?

Actual source, though. The list of reputable news orgs is great, but I can
find no sign that they _ever printed this._

What I _can_ find, is that Blackstone is publicly traded. 50.5% institutional,
which for an American company with American owners is presumably not 100%
Russian. And the rest? Fidelity, Morgan Stanley, and Janus are the largest
holders. Not exactly "Russian billionaires".

[http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/bx/institutional-
holdings](http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/bx/institutional-holdings)

~~~
nickbauman
This shows their involvement in managing Russian sovereign wealth lately.
Note: their wealth management was directly impacted by US sanctions. Motive.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/23/business/dealbook/russian-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/23/business/dealbook/russian-
fund-under-scrutiny-for-loan-to-company-with-kremlin-ties.html)

~~~
Bartweiss
True enough, and I did find that. But "managing money for" is not the same as
- or even comparable to - "owned by". Blackstone manages money across East
Asia, but is owned (almost?) entirely by Americans.

You can tell a story where Schwarzman's involvement with Trump and the Russian
Direct Investment Fund constitutes a shady link to Sibur, a state-tied
petrochem company. Those statements are all true; the rebuttal would be
something like "all big companies in Russia are in some ways intermingled with
the state; all companies which invest in Russia are at most two removes from
Kremlin shadiness". I think that is probably _also_ true, but it doesn't make
this a non-issue for me.

Bayrock's ties are messier, certainly. They're also lower level on both ends,
particularly since Trump's total involvement with them seems to be <$100
million, which makes that "$560 million in debt" claim laughable.

 _More importantly:_ Do you have any actual source for the claims in the
previous post? You've pointed to some other topics, but the "owned wholly" and
"$560 million in debt" claims seem completely baseless, and that source list
was just the names of major publication.

~~~
nickbauman
What about this? FT went around and asked all the questions and got wildly
different answers. Someone is not telling the truth.

[https://www.ft.com/content/549ddfaa-5fa5-11e6-b38c-7b39cbb11...](https://www.ft.com/content/549ddfaa-5fa5-11e6-b38c-7b39cbb1138a)

------
liberte82
Is HN really this pro-Trump or are the Russians here?

~~~
pupppet
I don't get it either.

A report about hacking, a subject in the bleeping title of this site, has been
buried from HN. There are now no active posts on the Intelligence Report on
Hacker News. And the remaining dead/dupe/flagged posts all have anti U.S govt.
rhetoric bubbled right to the top of the comment heap.

~~~
polotics
Since when is "show me evidence" anti govt rethoric? Now where did I put the
keys to the fallout shelter...

~~~
pupppet
You're just cherry-picking what you choose to believe. Or are you advocating
the dismantling of all intelligence agencies? I mean if you don't believe
their findings, what use are they?

------
bukharin1930
[http://www.the-american-interest.com/2016/12/19/the-
curious-...](http://www.the-american-interest.com/2016/12/19/the-curious-
world-of-donald-trumps-private-russian-connections/)

------
bukharin1930
pls stop spreading this. it is fake news w many errors

------
bukharin1930
Read it and weap.

